# Question from Grinch



## Grinch (Aug 25, 2005)

I have been debating with a JW (Jehovah's Witness) for several years online and have become very familiar with their religion and how to approach discussions with them. 

Recently our discussion has landed on the physical resurrection which many of you know they deny. I feel I can adequately defend the physical resurrection of our Lord, but I want my response to be more than adequate. Also I know I can go on the web and find countless pages of articles addressing the physical resurrection, however I really want specifics to address his comments. 

Anyhow, I can see from the forum that God has blessed this place with many well educated and equipped believers and I would like to be able to bounce some questions off of you as I formulate my response to him. I would also like to make my rebuttal very thorough, addressing/refuting his claims and passages and supplementing my own.

I don't want to put this in the wrong section or thread, so could one of the admins please direct me where in here you would like me to place this?

Usually I bounce things off of my pastor and still do, but since I have been on the graveyard shift it has been difficult to have extended conversation with him. Also because we have such a pool of knowledge here, it would be nice to utilize that resource.

Much thanks, Gary


----------



## Grinch (Aug 25, 2005)

ok, I am blind. I see where the cult section is.

sheesh!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 25, 2005)

Gary,
Just to let you know; we have gone through many a trial and error in many regards here on PB. One of the things was members dragging conversations off-board (but online) onto the board for suggestions/help. All we ask is that if you are conversing with someone in another online community, please get permission from the person you are quoting. If it is an offline discussion, no prob.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, post away on those questions, amigo! Some of us here have a little experience with the JW's and we might be able to predict what their objection will be at each point, how that might respond, and what arguments might be most/least effective.

You may want to search through the archives here on the JW's and see what some of the past interaction has been and what resources people most recommend.

I came from a JW background, so I'm particularly good at knowing what's going on the JW mind as you're responding to them. For the most part, your difficulties with them are not going to be theological, but because they are in a cult. We'll explain more as we get to that point.


----------



## Grinch (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Gary,
> Just to let you know; we have gone through many a trial and error in many regards here on PB. One of the things was members dragging conversations off-board (but online) onto the board for suggestions/help. All we ask is that if you are conversing with someone in another online community, please get permission from the person you are quoting. If it is an offline discussion, no prob.



Most likely I will simply rephrase his arguments/questions, as he rambles a lot. 

Thanks for moving this over here.


----------



## Grinch (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Yeah, post away on those questions, amigo! Some of us here have a little experience with the JW's and we might be able to predict what their objection will be at each point, how that might respond, and what arguments might be most/least effective.
> 
> You may want to search through the archives here on the JW's and see what some of the past interaction has been and what resources people most recommend.
> ...



Much thanks! I will definitely be picking your brain on some things.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 25, 2005)

Gary:

A good thread to start at is

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=10844

Blessings in your studies!


----------

